# Carbon



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

is it normal for carbon to give off black stuff into the tank?? i have 2 on my ac300 and i think this is the cause of my water being a little cloudy.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you rinse the carbon before you put it in your filter?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea i rinse it out real good. been running on my tank for a couple days i just started noticing the black stuff


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your suppose to rinse the carbon out before inserting it into the filter.new carbon contain dust which will fog up the tank if not properly washed out.just remember next time to rinse out...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..we posted at the same time...


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it turning the water dark because if it is I would take it out and rinse it some more. If is only a little going into the tank I wouldn't worry. By tomorrow your water should be clear.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

ill rinse it out tomorrow if the water isnt clear. thx for the advice


----------

